# افضل الاستضافات المجانية



## BeCk'S BoY (12 يوليو 2007)

افضل الاستضافات المجانية 
www.789mb.com
المساحة المتاحة :15 جيجا
مساحة النقل الشهري :250 جيجا
www.110mb.com
المساحة المتاحة :2جيجا
مساحة النقل الشهري :100جيجا
www.my10gb.com
المساحة المتاحة :10جيجا
مساحة النقل الشهري :20جيجا
www.12gbfree.com
المساحة المتاحة :12جيجا
مساحة النقل الشهري :25جيجا
www.275mb.com
المساحة المتاحة :275ميجا
مساحة النقل الشهري :5جيجا
www.8888mb.com
المساحة المتاحة :9جيجا
مساحة النقل الشهري :19جيجا
www.9999mb.com
المساحة المتاحة :10جيجا
مساحة النقل الشهري :100 جيجا


ارجو ان يحوز الموضوع علي اعجابكم
تحياتي اخوكم بيكس بوي​


----------



## BeCk'S BoY (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: افضل الاستضافات المجانية*

فين الردود يا جماعه 14 مشاهدة ومفيش رد واحد​


----------



## Yes_Or_No (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: افضل الاستضافات المجانية*

*جميل يا باشا وهيتثبت عشان يبقي مرجع سريع للي عاوزين استضافات حلوة *


----------



## BeCk'S BoY (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: افضل الاستضافات المجانية*

شكرا علي مرورك وعلي
التثــــــــــــــبيت​


----------



## السلطان (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: افضل الاستضافات المجانية*

الله يجازيك خيرا
ويهديك


----------



## صوت الاله (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: افضل الاستضافات المجانية*

100 / 100 وسكرا علي الاستصافة


----------



## faris sd4l (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: افضل الاستضافات المجانية*

اضيف كمان استضافة ثانية أنا مجربها
www.funpic.org
المساحة 2.5 جيجا
النقل الشهري غير محدود
كمان مواصفات 7 قواعد بيانات و 7 أسماء FTP


----------



## fullbank (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: افضل الاستضافات المجانية*

مشكور على العناوين بس هذه تدعم قواعد البيانات يعني صعبه على المبتدا

هذه سهلة على المبتدأ في تاسيس موقع

http://arabhood.com
يقدم هذا الموقع للمستخدم العربي منتدى كامل ومجهز خلال دقيقه واحده .. مع تحكم كامل ومن غير قيود.. ومجانا


http://www.freewebpage.org
يعطيك الموقع 150 ميغا مجانا و يقدم خدمات أخرى مثل دفتر الزوار و ارسال ملاحظات الزوار لإيميلك , مع دعاية ثابتة أو بوب أب , سهولة في رفع الملفات


http://www.sfhty.com/
انشاء موقع مجانى بميزات كبيره


http://www.jeeran.com
يعطيك مساحة 50 ميغا و يقدم خدمات أخرى مثل دفتر الزوار و عداد دخول و إمكانية رفع الملفات ببرامج اف تي بي داخلية في الموقع


http://www.khayma.com
موقع الخيمة يقدم لك استضافة مجانية و يجب أن يرى مشرفي موقع الخيمة موقعك قبل تفعيل مساحتك لديهم , و يعطيك الموقع مساحة 100 ميغا , و بالنسبة لدعاية الموقع فهي مقبولة و غير مزعجة مثل المواقع المجانية الأخرى , و يعتبر الموقع من أفضل مواقع الاستضافة المجانية العربية


http://www.forumer.com/
يمكنك عمل منتدى phpbb مجانا من خلال هذا الموقع


http://groups.yahoo.com
من هنا يمكنك عمل مجموعة مراسلات بريدية أو جروب ( group ) مجانا


http://www.besthost4sa.com
استضافة المواقع السعودية - استضافة مجانية


http://www.googlepages.com
موقع تابع لـ Google و يمكنك عمل موقع مجاني خاص بك 100 ميغا, بدون اعلانات مزعجة, و يلزم أن يكون لديك حساب على Gmail


http://www.blogspot.com
يمكنك عمل صفحة خاصة بك بدقائق معدودة من خلال الموقع 


http://members.lycos.co.uk
موقع الليكوس المشهور يقدم 50 ميغا و دعم للغة php و قواعد بيانات MySQL


http://www.tripod.com
يعطيك 25 ميغا


http://www.enashir.com/
النلشر الالكتروني - نظام المدونات الشخصية المجانية - احصل على مدونتك


http://www.home4arab.com/
موقع يقدم 15 ميجا مجانا و بإمكانك بناء صفحتك من خلال المتصفح مجانا ,دعم لغة php


http://www.freeservers.com
12 ميجا مجانا ,اختصار لاسم الموقع


http://www.sbilya.com
موقع مغربي لخدمات الاستضافة المجانية : 300 ميقا 7 قواعد بيانيت مجانا احصل على منتدى جاهز ومجاني في اقل من دقيقة مع امكانية تغيير الستايل


http://www.bravenet.com
استضافة مجانية 20 ميغا و خدمات مجانية منوعة


http://www.freewebtown.com
بدون دعاية ,دعم فرونت بيج


http://www.daleelac.com
شبكة دليلك للمدونات العربية. احصل على مدونتك المجانية الان


http://www.netfirms.com
25 ميغا مجاناً و ايميل باسم موقع و خدمات أخرى


http://tadwen.net/
تدوين نت استضافة المدونات العربية - موقع عربي لاستضافة المدونات مجاناً بنظام وردبريس بدون اعلانات


http://geocities.yahoo.com
خدمة مميزة من موقع الياهو ( جيو سيتيز ) 15 ميغا و سهولة في رفع الملفات

واخيرا 


www.maktoob.com/
 مدونات مكتوب: منبر حرية الفكر والكتابة ... مدونات بلا حدود.


----------



## كرم العراق (25 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع المهم الرب يبارككم


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسي يا باشا علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## just member (27 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع اكثر من  رائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الملك أبجر (29 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور يا باشا على المواقع بس عندي تعليق !!

بالنسبة للموقع الاول انت كاتبه غلط !!

هو http://www.987mb.com

و ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مورا مارون (28 ديسمبر 2008)

بليزززز حد يشرحلنا هما المواقع دول منشان شو

يعني ما فهمت لشو الاستضافات


----------



## amad_almalk (1 يناير 2009)

مرسيىىىىىىىى جدا يا باشااااااااااااا

وجاري التحميل ربنا يعوضك ويبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااا جزيلا"


----------



## suf_ch (15 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورين اخواني الاعزاء

المسيح هو الطريق والحق والحياة


----------



## gaboooshj (20 يناير 2009)

مشكور يا باشا ​


----------



## menarefaat (10 فبراير 2009)

موسوعة الاستضافات المجانية
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74619​


----------



## mr.hima (14 مارس 2009)

موضوع رائع فعلا 
ياريت حد يكون معاة شرح للموقع الاستضافة 

http://www.freewebpage.org​


----------



## ayman adwar (12 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع المهم الرب يبارككم


----------



## megaman (3 يوليو 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> بليزززز حد يشرحلنا هما المواقع دول منشان شو
> 
> يعني ما فهمت لشو الاستضافات



أولا شكرا جزيلا يا BeCk'S BoY على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك...

ثانيا بالنسبة لرد الأخت مورا مارون :
مواقع الاستضافة دى مصممة علشان ننشئ عليها منتدياتنا او مواقعنا مجانا وبدون أى تكاليف...
يعنى ممكن ننشئ منتدى مثل منتدى الكنيسة العربية على أحد هذه المواقع ولكن يختلف بالطبع عن منتدانا الأصلى...
أتمنى يكون الرد واضح لأن الموضوع ده طويل شوية ومحتاج شرح أكتر...
أذكرونى فى صلواتكم...


----------



## ebram90 (18 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رائع الرب يباركك


----------



## صوت الرب (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الإستضافات المجانية
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## مورا مارون (12 نوفمبر 2009)

شو يعني استضافة ممكن شرح​


----------



## dragontigre84 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

merci


----------



## Messias (25 يناير 2010)

ميرسى على المواقع الجميله دى افضل استضافه مجانيه بالنسبة ليا هيا 
http://www.000webhost.com/

ده موقع رهيب مشكله دلوقاتى بيتأخر فى تسجيل المساحات لكن ابعتله رساله الى الأداره هايفعلهولك على طول عن تجربة


----------



## فااادى (30 يناير 2010)

ميرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسى


----------



## hillbilly (21 أبريل 2010)

ابداع والله ابداع مشكور اخي على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## John Peter (5 فبراير 2012)

*FreeHostingCloud*
*
ByetHost*

*SixServe

OrangeServe


*​


----------



## jandark1 (24 يوليو 2014)

thanks my Dear اشكركم من كل قلبي احبائي حلوين ربنا يسعدكم ​


----------

